# Audi A4 Avant Roof bars



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello guys n gals :wave:

I own a silver Audi A4 Avant S Line and I'm having the Chrome window trim wrapped in matt black , i'm leaving the grill chrome though

Shall I do the Roof bars in black too?
Or, shall I leave them aluminium, worried it may look after market with black roof bars

Can't seem to find any pictures either

Your opinons please

Thanks in advance


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

The Special Edition's (B7) and Black Edition (B8) have black roof rails - here's one like mine, it'll look fine :


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

phazer said:


> The Special Edition's (B7) and Black Edition (B8) have black roof rails - here's one like mine, it'll look fine :


I think on the special/black editions they look superb. Do it well and you'll have a really good result.


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Demetri said:


> I own a silver Audi A4 Avant S Line and I'm having the Chrome window trim wrapped in matt black , i'm leaving the grill chrome though


Can you put some pics up when you've had it done ? be interested to see it, could be tempted to get mine done as the window trim has gone all 'milky'.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

dabhand said:


> Can you put some pics up when you've had it done ? be interested to see it, could be tempted to get mine done as the window trim has gone all 'milky'.


That's why i'm doing mine, they are not too bad now as I have put alot of effort into them, still debating weather to get the roof bars done though , they come up nice against the silver


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine's lava grey so will keep them silver, also I bought the Avant 'cos I do use the roofrack regularly for bikes and surfboards so would probably damage the wrap by putting the rack on and off.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

dabhand said:


> Mine's lava grey so will keep them silver, also I bought the Avant 'cos I do use the roofrack regularly for bikes and surfboards so would probably damage the wrap by putting the rack on and off.


Think i'm gonna keep mine silver too but the chrome surrounds will look nice in matt black


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Hi Demetri,

Hows the car have you still got your BMW? I think you should do the roof bars to match the other matt black.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sold the beemer now and got the Audi Avant to fit the family,also wanted a deisel as the BMW was a gas guzzler


----------

